# Anybody ever try Huitlacoche (a.k.a. Corn Smut)?



## AllenOK (Aug 16, 2006)

I've just found out about this Mexican fungus that infects corn kernels.  Corn is in season here, and I may have to ask some of the local farmers if they have any corn that has this fungus growing on it.

I've also found a source, canned, at http://www.mexgrocer.com/ .  But, I was curious as to the flavor of this mushroom.  Has anyone had any experience with it?


----------



## bethzaring (Aug 16, 2006)

Have you ever seen corn smut?  To me, it does not look appetizing.  It is very "airy" looking", kinda like black cotton candy, very little substance to it.  It is a fungus but does not look like one.  It is hard to imagine you can can the stuff.  All I do is to chop down the stalk infected with it to compost it. It ruins the cob of corn. I have never tried to eat it.


----------



## Constance (Aug 16, 2006)

Corn smut is nasty looking. I'd have to be mighty durned hungry to eat it.


----------



## lebelage (Aug 16, 2006)

It is referred to in pro circles as "Mexican truffle".

And generally would be treated as such.
Don't the canned-its a rip off and tastes nothing like the real thing.

Try a summer corn risotto and add huitlecoche at the end, it tastes both of the sweetness of the corn but with a fragrant mushroom earthiness.


----------



## jennyema (Aug 16, 2006)

I've seen it and agree that it would be pretty hard for me to eat something that looked like that.

But I have heard that it's actually quite good -- although perhaps an acquired taste.

I have eaten durian, which tastes pretty noxious but looks pretty, so maybe I'll give it a try if i have the opportunity.


----------



## mudbug (Aug 17, 2006)

I used to wash this stuff off of myself when I was a kid detasseling corn in the Midwest.  No thanks.


----------



## bethzaring (Aug 17, 2006)

Hey Allen, if you do go through with this idea, be prepared for some strange stares from the farmers and for the odd looking culinery treat.  Farmers generally do not look kindly on corn smut.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Aug 17, 2006)

I have eaten it, off my own garden corn.  It tasted mostly like corn, to me.  I don't remember how I cooked it, but I guess I wasn't too impressed, because I only did it once.

If I ever see it again, I will give it another shot.


----------



## pdswife (Aug 17, 2006)

http://ohioline.osu.edu/hyg-fact/3000/3119.html


here's a photo of it.  Not too pretty.


----------



## karadekoolaid (Aug 17, 2006)

Never say "NOT pretty" till you've tried it. 
It is an acquired taste, I suppose. I had to eat it at least every day for a week whilst I was in Mexico to ensure myself that it was delicious.
Don't belittle the name, either. _"Huitlacoche - Who-EET-la-co-ché" _sounds far more exotic than corn smut. 

After all, how many of you unrepentantly eat animal guts? Hmm? Chitlings? Eh? 
What about " Lambs thingies? ", MM?? Rocky mountain oysters, indeed, harrumph...


----------



## pdswife (Aug 17, 2006)

lol... You're right clive... I was speaking of how it looks though really.  It's quite ugly.

I don't know how it tastes...and if it were served for dinner I'd try a small bite.


----------



## unmuzzleme (Aug 17, 2006)

Looks kinda gross to me, but I'd be wiling to try give it a shot!

I have yet to have truffles of any kind other than chocolate....they're a bit out of my budget as of yet!  Maybe Mexican truffles are my in!


----------



## buckytom (Aug 18, 2006)

cliveb said it best.

he must be a fungi to hang with.

(pun intended, but really, your point is well taken clive.)

don't knock it 'till you try it.


----------



## pdswife (Aug 18, 2006)

Bucky...you crack me up...just like an egg.


----------



## bethzaring (Aug 18, 2006)

cliveb said:
			
		

> Never say "NOT pretty" till you've tried it.
> It is an acquired taste, I suppose. I had to eat it at least every day for a week whilst I was in Mexico to ensure myself that it was delicious.
> Don't belittle the name, either. _"Huitlacoche - Who-EET-la-co-ché" _sounds far more exotic than corn smut.
> 
> ...


 
Point well taken cliveb.  I get impatient with folks who will not try goats' milk or meat.  They will say they do not like it, and when I inquire if they have tried it...they say....." noooo, but I think I would not like it" .

The pictures of the smut were very interesting, thanks for posting.  I was aware that it looks different in its growing stages.  I mostly find it in its mature, black inky stage, and I too, was referring to the appearance of it when saying it was not pretty.

I did try haggis once, but have never eaten chittlings or goat thingies.  When  butchering the goats, I incorporate the heart, kidneys, liver and what I call the mystery organ, into the ground meat, because I can not sit down to a plate of liver but want to get these parts in my diet.  As to the goat thingies, I remove these from week old bucks, and toss them to my cat, who has yet to eat one, so I later collect them and put them on the compost pile for the possums.  Besides not looking appetizing either, they are just too small to fool with.  But, how would one cook them, and are they eaten at this stage, from a week old animal?


----------



## JMediger (Aug 18, 2006)

lebelage said:
			
		

> ...Don't the canned-its a rip off and tastes nothing like the real thing...


 
Have anyone else tried the canned stuff?  Is it bad even incorporated into recipes (someone suggested adding it to risotto)?  A friend of mine has a hispanic grocery store in our little town and she carries it.  As to the fresh being available, I'm sure our local farmers get rid of it ASAP!


----------



## pdswife (Aug 18, 2006)

bethzaring said:
			
		

> Point well taken cliveb.  I get impatient with folks who will not try goats' milk or meat.  They will say they do not like it, and when I inquire if they have tried it...they say....." noooo, but I think I would not like it" .
> 
> The pictures of the smut were very interesting, thanks for posting.  I was aware that it looks different in its growing stages.  I mostly find it in its mature, black inky stage, and I too, was referring to the appearance of it when saying it was not pretty.
> 
> I did try haggis once, but have never eaten chittlings or goat thingies.  When  butchering the goats, I incorporate the heart, kidneys, liver and what I call the mystery organ, into the ground meat, because I can not sit down to a plate of liver but want to get these parts in my diet.  As to the goat thingies, I remove these from week old bucks, and toss them to my cat, who has yet to eat one, so I later collect them and put them on the compost pile for the possums.  Besides not looking appetizing either, they are just too small to fool with.  But, how would one cook them, and are they eaten at this stage, from a week old animal?







Just a side note.... I love goat meat!! It's one of my favorite treats when we go to Greece.  Yummy!!  Everyone should try it.


----------



## AllenOK (Aug 18, 2006)

bethzaring said:
			
		

> Hey Allen, if you do go through with this idea, be prepared for some strange stares from the farmers and for the odd looking culinery treat.  Farmers generally do not look kindly on corn smut.



Weird looks, I'm used to.  I'm one of the local crazies that likes to use a metal detector.  The bulk of what I find is corroded metal objects, fit only for trash.



			
				cliveb said:
			
		

> Never say "NOT pretty" till you've tried it.
> It is an acquired taste, I suppose. I had to eat it at least every day for a week whilst I was in Mexico to ensure myself that it was delicious.
> Don't belittle the name, either. _"Huitlacoche - Who-EET-la-co-ché" _sounds far more exotic than corn smut.
> 
> ...



Well spoken, clive!  One of my instructors in college always harped about, "You should at least try something ONCE before you make up your mind about it."



			
				JMediger said:
			
		

> Have anyone else tried the canned stuff?  Is it bad even incorporated into recipes (someone suggested adding it to risotto)?  A friend of mine has a hispanic grocery store in our little town and she carries it.  As to the fresh being available, I'm sure our local farmers get rid of it ASAP!



JMediger, would you be willing to try some if I sent you a couple recipes?  That way you could report back as to the flavor?


----------



## lebelage (Aug 18, 2006)

My main problem with the canned stuff is that alot of people taste that and then won't try the real thing.

Something about it really absorbs that "tinned" flavour.

If you ever see it in a jar I bet that would be much better.


----------



## karadekoolaid (Aug 18, 2006)

Yeah, harrumphh,  it DOES look disgusting... 
but it tastes gooooooooood, if you like those funky flavours. 

A confession is now forthcoming, because I've given up trying meat. It makes me throw, unfortunately, against all my principles - I just can not, not, not chew a piece of meat. The stupid thing is I can eat MINCED, but not whole. I used to wonder whether it was the smell - -no, it's the "mouth-feel". 

Well, try huitlacoche in an authentic Mexican restaurant, if you can. I had omelettes filled with it which were ethereal...


----------



## JMediger (Aug 21, 2006)

AllenMI said:
			
		

> ...JMediger, would you be willing to try some if I sent you a couple recipes? That way you could report back as to the flavor?


 
I would certainly be willing to try it ... Having never tried the fresh stuff, I have nothing to compare it to.  Also, I highly doubt I would ever have the opportunity so ... Pass them along and I'll let you know how they taste.


----------

